

Heatmap of your Keystrokes - kirubakaran
http://www.blendedtechnologies.com/visualization-tricks-generate-a-heatmap-of-your-keystrokes/

======
bayareaguy
The results may be accurate if you refrain from using any tools, but who
programs that way these days? I've had Esc-/ bound to dabbrev-expand in emacs
for the past decade.

I think to really get a good idea of the actual keystroke frequency you need
to find a sample of the more prolific programmers in each language and ask
them to use a keylogger.

------
jkush
Unfortunately, it doesn't take into account what IDE was used to write that
code. Do I use Tab in Visual Studio 2005? Nope, all that formatting is done
for me.

------
1gor
On Emacs heatmap my control key would blind me...

~~~
eru
Make Caps-Lock an additional Control. You never use Caps-Lock anyway, do you?

------
apgwoz
This is quite cool, but would be even better if the opacity of the key matched
the opacity of the overlays on the keys.

~~~
tocomment
I know I got lazy! You can certainly edit the utilitie's code if it bothers
you too much.

Someone else also suggested I use a color gradient. I can't figure out how
though.

~~~
apgwoz
When I posted this, I didn't realize it was a utilitymill script. I just
thought you had done it and posted the results. It's neat though. Thanks.

------
rms
Cool.

As for the physical heatmap, I'm showing wear on my control key and "e" key.

------
staticshock
nice, zero wear on the backspace key in all of those languages.

~~~
thorax
sarcasm FTW

